# Jack Pics



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 26, 2008)

I found these on another forum, thought everyone would be interested.

There are several pics of Diva Q, Guy Fieri, and other BBQ Celebrities.

I also notice that Joe Amore was using the new Fast Eddy Pellet Grill and was wondering if this is the prototype or if they will soon be offering these units for sale and choosing the Jack as a place to debut them.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/doragq/set ... 364207128/


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Oct 26, 2008)

Great pics Dallas. So..... Do I see a new Fast Eddy in your garage soon?


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 26, 2008)

No, don't think so.  I'm set.............for now!  

I did find it interesting that these units are not being made by Cookshack and instead are being manufactured in Canada by a company called Danson's.  I think they make the Country Smokers line of pellet cookers as well.

Maybe Diva can get some more information up there when they return.  I heard the price was $1599 and it has 3/4" insulation and that you can smoke or grill with these units.

For now I'll stick with my backyard grills (Primo and Weber)


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Very nice pics.


----------



## Diva Q (Oct 26, 2008)

You know Joe and I were talking about the grill then I got to talk to Fast Eddy about it (VERY COOL!). Didn't ask about the price but asked about the chambers and how it flows. Talked about the temp control and recovery times etc.  I got too busy to get the specs but it is a sweet unit for sure.


----------



## DaleP (Oct 27, 2008)

Diva you are a great gal and the Perry Brothers loved meeting you. What a blast! Congrats to you & of course YOU ROCK!
Dale


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 27, 2008)

I am going to have Eddy on next month to talk about the grill.  The folks who make the Louisiana grills (Canadian) are the folks who are making the FE Grill.


----------



## Aaron1 (Oct 30, 2008)

Talked to Eddy and Stuart at the Jack and yes they will be for sale soon.Eddy said they go up to 750 degrees.They look like a well built cooker and should retail in the $1500 range.
Aaron


----------

